# WAUSEON, OH - Young Blk & Tan Girl



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*This young girl was e-mailed to me to cross post. She doesn't have name and is currently at the Fulton County Dog Pound in Wauseon, OH. This pound IS a kill shelter and is very rural. They are NOT ON PETFINDER, so there is no Petfinder link. They also do not have their own website, so the dogs there have virtually no chance of rescue without Molly cross posting them.*

*This girl is said to be super sweet and no older than about 2 years. She is a little thin, and is probably about 70 lbs. She met the contact's Aussie today and did fine with him and just wanted to play.*

*I do not have any further information about this girl. If you'd like to know more, please contact Molly at the number or e-mail address given below. She is the contact for this shelter. She is able to help with pulling her and getting her started on a transport.*

*Wauseon, OH is about 25 miles west of Toledo, very easy access from the Ohio Turnpike.*

*FEMALE GSD*





















*Molly LaMountain*
419-206-0075
malamountain @ gmail.com


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Here is the contact information for the Fulton County Pound - they do not have a website - but it would be best to contact Molly at the number and/or e-mail address given above in the original post:*

Fulton Dog Pound 
9200 County Road 14, 
Wauseon, OH 43567-9278
(419) 337-9219‎


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awwww.....look at her "I'm sorry and I'll never do whatever I did to end up here" ears.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Awwww.....look at her "I'm sorry and I'll never do whatever I did to end up here" ears.


Precious - needs a big hug and reasssurance that she's a good girl. 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks so much like my Nellie girl. Even more so with the ears down. And Nellie is 2.5 years old.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Molly LaMountain included below] 
Hi, Fulton Co Dog pound, Wauseon OH has a super sweet female GSD, no older than 2. I'd guess she's about 70 lbs, and a little thin. She met my aussie today and did great with him, seemed to just want to play.
I am rescue contact for this pound. can work out pulling her and getting her to general Toledo area. 
419-206-0075
malamountain @ gmail.com

thanks for any help you can give! 




Molly


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't need another dog , don't need another dog ,don't need another dog. BUT this girl needs to be saved...... anyone.???? I am leaving for vacation this weekend and won't be back till the 8th of july But she needs to be safe aughhhhhhh


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Lunch time bump for this little girl!!!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

4dognight said:


> Don't need another dog , don't need another dog ,don't need another dog. BUT this girl needs to be saved...... anyone.???? I am leaving for vacation this weekend and won't be back till the 8th of july But she needs to be safe aughhhhhhh


:laugh: I feel the same way when I see posts like this. I think my soon to be wife would kill me if I brought another one home.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

My hubby of 33 years might lock me in the barn...so what can we do about this girl?? are you close to this shelter????


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

close?? Kinda. I am about 2hrs 30 min from her. I am willing to help in any way I can. 
But I CAN NOT bring her home.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I just received word that this girl is going to a local rescue today!! *


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

GREAT!!!!!!!!! thanks for the good news!!!!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so happy I emailed her and was ready to sleep in the barn!!!

hi Cindy. I have worked something out for her. thanks for asking.

Molly


----------

